# Gentoo 64 bity i procesor również 64bity- pytania i dylematy

## electro

Chcę zainstalować gentoo w wersji 64 bity na mój procesor procesor intela  celeron jest on na 100% też 64 bitowy model Celeron DualCore E1400 - dokladnie ten model http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=35101

tylko nie jestem na 100% procent pewien czy wybiorę dobrą wersję gentoo pod ten procesor , tzn czy mam pobrać wersję 

  -  amd64 , czyli każdy procesor AMD64 lub EM64T - Intel 64

 *Quote:*   

> Intel 64 is Intel's implementation of x86-64. It is used in newer versions of Pentium 4, Celeron D, Xeon and Pentium Dual-Core processors, the Atom D510, N450, and N550, and in all versions of the Pentium D, Pentium Extreme Edition, Core 2, Core i7, Core i5, and Core i3 processors.

 

(wydaje mi się ze tą mam pobrac pod moj procek , mimo mylącej nazwy amd, kiedyś miałem gentoo i procek cpu athlon 64 to nie miałem problemu)

  - czy tą  ia64 (tą raczej nie bo jest pod procesory Itanium oraz Itanium 2)

prosze o odp krótką amd64 czy ia64 , z góry dzięki 

w zasadzie to sobie chyba sam odpowiedziałem ale wolę sie upewnic, instalacja juz niedługo, instaluję gentoo po kilku latach poraz kolejny , gentoo jest wciagające, ale trzeba sporo czasu aby go dopieścić  :Cool: Last edited by electro on Wed Jun 01, 2011 7:57 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Garrappachc

amd64.

----------

## electro

dzieki wszystkim za pomoc , tak myslałem amd64 ,  pobieram ją dla mojego  gentoo minimal cd  i instrukcje pdfa , a nastepnie drukuję , 

potem instalacja sange 1, kiedys instalowalem ze 3 ale teraz pójdę chyba na  całość  :Smile: 

----------

## Garrappachc

To da się z minimal CD zainstalować stage1? o_O

----------

## dylon

Ja tylko nieśmiało  :Smile:  dodam, abyś dokładnie przeanalizował czy na pewno chcesz te 64bity  :Smile: 

----------

## electro

 *dylon wrote:*   

> Ja tylko nieśmiało  dodam, abyś dokładnie przeanalizował czy na pewno chcesz te 64bity 

 dzieki za sugestię, przemyślę to jeszcze. Fakt 64 bity w gentoo mogą być problematyczne (komplacja ze źródeł itp.)  niż np. w ubuntu

Muszę jeszcze się zastanowic co mi da tak naprawdę te 64 bity, które to zapewne w domowym komputerze na desktopie pc stacjonarnym bardzo nie wiele wykorzystam (te 64 bity bardziej zapewne mi utrudnią  niż ułatwią życie  :Smile:   ) .

Mam juz wydrukowaną instrukcje dla amd64, najwyżej będę musiał w kilku miejscach inaczej postąpić dla 32-bitowej architektury - np.  flagi inne dla procesora ? . 

Proszę o podanie powodów dla których nie instalować 64 bity ? narazie przychodzi mi do głowy problemy z  niektórymi programami

innym dylematem jest czy jest sens pchać się w Stage 1 skoro  ok. 90 % (strzelam tak tylko) instaluje gentoo z Stage 3 

----------

## gexcite

 *dylon wrote:*   

> Ja tylko nieśmiało  dodam, abyś dokładnie przeanalizował czy na pewno chcesz te 64bity 

 

A co za tym przemawia? Jakieś realne powody czy tylko "bo słyszałem że...."??

Mam 64 bity na kilku komputerach i jakoś nigdy nie było z tego powodu problemu.

----------

## Garrappachc

No cóż, ja po przesiadce na 64 bity odczułem ogromny(!) skok wydajności. Naprawdę, z ręką na sercu. A problemów nie mam żadnych. Raz ze skajpem miałem, bo to to prekompilowane, ale dało radę. Także ode mnie - jak masz 64-bitowy procek i ramu 2GB, to bierz 64.

P.S. Gentoo nie wspiera już instalacji ze stage1. Chociaż nikt Ci nie broni  :Smile: 

----------

## electro

Gentoo instalował bedę na prawie 100% ze stage 3 jak prawie każdy.

Zaś nadal się waham czy 64 bity czy 32 gentoo instalować, tylko musze poznać obiektywne wady i zalety obydwu, 

Subiektywnie, chyba zainstaluje 64 i jak bede mial problemy  to kiedys przede na 32 bity

32 bity:

plusy:

- najpopularniejsza architektura pod ktora pisane sa programy , ewentualnych mniej problemów z kompilacją programów itp. niz dla 64 - dla niej minus

minusy:

64 bity:

plusy:

+ szybkość , tylko ze ją mozna wykorzystać tylko w niektórych momentach. Sam system 64 nie jest chyba szybszy niż 32 bitowy, szybciej sie uruchamia itp. ; 64 mozna wykorzystać np. konwersja video , szybciej ja zrobimy niz 32 

minusy:

poszukam informacji  w sieci, tylko musze poczytac obiektywne wypowiedzi i testy , link do google dla frazy  *Quote:*   

> linux 64 czy 32 

 

http://www.google.pl/search?source=ig&hl=pl&rlz=1G1ASUT_PLPL401&q=linux+64+czy+32&aq=1&aqi=g6&aql=&oq=linux+64#q=linux+64+czy+32&hl=pl&rlz=1G1ASUT_PLPL401&prmd=ivnsfd&source=lnt&tbs=lr:lang_1pl&lr=lang_pl&sa=X&ei=8i3nTZDBGMSdOs7LwOQJ&ved=0CAcQpwUoAQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=8100b1b540f942bd&biw=1024&bih=608

----------

## Garrappachc

 *Quote:*   

> najpopularniejsza architektura pod ktora pisane sa programy , ewentualnych mniej problemów z kompilacją programów itp. niz dla 64 - dla niej minus 

 

Tego nie rozumiem. To windowsy mają problemy z 64 bitami, bo tam programy są prekompilowane i jak nie ma skompilowanego programu na 64 bity, to nic nie zrobisz. W przypadku Linuksa ten problem po prostu nie występuje. Problemów z kompilacją czy działaniem programów nie ma ŻADNYCH. Z punktu zwykłego użytkownika zmieniają się dwie rzeczy: szybkość (in plus dla x86_64) oraz instalacja kamerki pod Skype'a, który jest na 32 bity i trzeba się bawić w compaty. Nic poza tym, uwierz mi. Z flashem też nie ma problemu. Generalnie, stawiaj te 64 bity i nie gadaj   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pryka

A ja Cię proszę @electro weź kurde popracuj nad składnią, albo pisz wolniej, nie wiem... bo ciężko cokolwiek zrozumieć z tych Twoich zdań...

Co do 64bitów, może kiedyś na początku jak tylko je wprowadzili jakieś tam problemy były, ale sam nie potrafię sobie ich przypomnieć. Na chwilę obecną największym "wpieniaczem" jest Flash który idzie przez nspluginwrappera i jak dla mnie jest to tylko ból w rzyci... Działać oczywiście działa, ale mam cuda niewidy często.

A taką największą różnicą i najbardziej znaną jest to, że w 32bitach nie zaadresujesz 4GB pamięci RAM, ale to w sumie tylko na Windowsie już  :Very Happy:  nie wiem na jakiej zasadzie to działa w pingwinie, ale jest odpowiednia opcja w jądrze która niweluje ten problem w 32bitach.

----------

## electro

Będę instalował 64 gentoo. 

A jak  dokladnie flashem,  gdy bede miał 64 bitowy gentoo i Firefox, tylko zastanawiam sie czy instalowazc firefoxa i flasha jako 32 bity, czy robic inne kombinacje ? jakie są sposoby rozwiazania tej sytuacji ?czytałem ze jest nawet flash 64 bitowy w wersji bardzo beta

----------

## Garrappachc

Ja mam amd64 i z flashem nie mam żadnych problemów.Być może że i pod nspluginwrapper, ale grunt, że działa. Nie ma sensu bawić się w cross kompilację. Nic Ci to nie da. Już lepiej co najwyżej zainstalować takiego Google Chrome na x86 i pod niego podczepić flasha.. Ale dalej nie widzę w tym sensu.

----------

## soban_

Moze to sie przyda http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gentoo-amd64-faq.xml co do flasha, to @Pryka ma racje -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-878849.html?sid=16219957896efa650a11d70eeabba5e7

----------

## dylon

 *Pryka wrote:*   

>  Na chwilę obecną największym "wpieniaczem" jest Flash który idzie przez nspluginwrappera i jak dla mnie jest to tylko ból w rzyci... Działać oczywiście działa, ale mam cuda niewidy często.
> 
> 

 

No i to jest największy problem jeśli chodzi o desktop-a. A pod 64bit wersje flasha 10.3 to już całkiem mnie wkurzają  :Very Happy:  I gdzież ta obiecana obsługa vdpau?  :Smile: 

Przez flasha i niektóre (dość rzadkie) używane przeze mnie programy, które segfaultują na 64bit stawiam sobie właśnie na drugim dysku 32bity. Jak znajdę czas w przyszłym tygodniu to go dokończę i całkiem porzucę 64  :Smile: 

A różnicy prędkości między 32 a 64 bity po przesiadce nie odczułem prawie wcale (a to co mi się wydawało przyśpieszeniem, to pewnie różnica między nowym systemem, a tym używanym od 2002r  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

